# Change of address - also on traffic register number certificate?



## AER (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, I hope that someone can advise me on the following issue since I don't find any reliable information anywhere:


As a foreigner I had to apply for a Traffic Register Number (TRN) a while back in order to register the car I bought.
Because I moved now, the physical and postal address as printed on my TRN certificate are not correct anymore. I moved within the same municipality though.

My question is now whether I need to only change the addresses using the form "Notification of Change of Address or Particulars of Person or Organisation" (NCP form), which I can do at the post office and leave my TRN certificate unaltered?
Or must I actually go to the traffic department to change the addresses on my TRN certificate (I found a form called "Application and Notice in Respect of TRN")?

And in a similar regard: Must I go to the Traffic Department if I use a different passport now with a new visa than the one I applied for the TRN with some time ago? 

Thanks and best regards,
AER


----------



## kethila (Oct 7, 2013)

hello,
if you will go to the traffic department main counter they will issue you new TRN with new address.they will charge you some fees of 200-300 rand depends on the province and new TRN will be printed and given to you same time.


----------

